# 雪でダイヤが乱れちまった



## Riccardo91

Dear Japanese forum,

a little question about this sentence.

A man arrives a little late to a meeting, and says that 雪でダイヤが乱れちまった.
I see this usually refers to trains, buses, etc., but in my context no transportation mean is shown.

I was wondering: could the sentence generically mean that his plans were disarrayed by the snow?

Thank you!


----------



## 810senior

Hello, Riccardo91.
It means "the train('s schedule) was delayed by snow" or "the train ran behind schedule by snow", in which ダイヤ refers to a timetable of a train etc.


----------



## spu001

Hi, Riccardo,



> could the sentence generically mean that his plans were disarrayed by the snow?


No, the expression "ダイヤが乱れる" couldn't be figuratively employed for describing such situations -- although some guys might use it that way to sound original, e.g. "生活のダイヤが乱れた" -- it is mostly used for transport delays, especially train delays, for that matter.
This means: even in the absence of the context of his being late in the text, we understand that he was stranded for a certain time -- there's no need to ramble on and on like "I was supposed to catch a train at X o'clock but the snow blocked (blah blah blah)".

Just for the record (for future readers,) ダイヤ here means, as 810S said, "railway timetable" -- a shortened form of "ダイヤグラム(ダイアグラム)".  Nowhere near a diamond crisis 

Hope that helps,
Spu


----------



## Riccardo91

Thank you very much for your explanation.

Knowing the character who says this, however, if you say it's sometimes used as an "original expression", I'm still in doubt... it may fit with his attitude...


----------



## spu001

You're welcome,

It's QUITE original, I've never heard it being used that way in real life.
I looked on the net and only few examples were found -- those might be written by trainspotters, I suppose.
All I can say here is that figurative uses of that expression are definitely rare.

People surely say "ダイヤが乱れた" out of the blue -- without the context of how they get to the rendezvous -- because the expression by itself means that they get there by train (less likely by bus.)
Plus, "ダイヤが乱れる" usually collocates with "遅刻."

Best
s


----------



## Riccardo91

Thank you very much again.

In my case, we're talking about a thief who comes to steal a precious jem with a delay of one minute or something, hence my doubt...
Tough choice indeed...


----------



## spu001

Ah, jewelry robbery! Then, even diamonds could be the case -- I still go with "daiaguramu (timetable)", though.
Could you give us as much context as you can, please? I believe that WR forums allow us to quote up to 4 lines.
It's really equivocal...

s


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

#6 changed everything.

In the context of #6,

ダイヤ might mean "the schedule of the robbery", "the time table (or the plan) of the robbery which has been carried out regularly and accurately as the planned schedule."
雪で予定がくるっちまった。
It may be figurative.

The speaker might have used it for a word-play if the aimed target was "diamonds" or "the diamond."

Might it be "gem"?


----------



## Riccardo91

Thank you very much for your additional answers. ^^

It's unspecified whether the gem is a diamond or not, however I don't think it's a word-play, honestly.

Unfortunately, that's all the contest I have. 
When the thief shows up, the detective says he's late, and the thief answers that way.

The thief tries to escape than, and they talk of other things.
It the "雪で予定がくるっちまった" is plausible I'd go with it: it makes more sense in the context.

Thank you!


----------



## spu001

Too bad there're few context

I concur, Riccardo, I don't think it's anywhere near as threadbare as a pun -- it's far-fetched.

Since the situation is that the detective says the thief is late and then he answers, we might want to see evidence to establish that it's a James Bond-esque quip.
Plus, those three -- 雪, ダイヤが乱れる, 時間に遅れる -- are intimately linked. It could still be, unless we see evidence that he arrived by other means.

Remember, his employment of the word "daiya(railway timetable)" is eccentric (quite original, indeed.)
This means that, if it's from manga or "raito noberu," your interpretation -- his plans were thwarted -- should fit the bill : sort of a character catchphrase.

Anyway, you're welcome
Hope that helps,
Spu


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

う～ん。
話が読めません。
仮に、どろぼうをルパン、探偵を銭形警部として、
ルパンが、予告の時間に現れずに遅れて登場し、
*銭形：「遅いぞ、ルパン！」
ルパン：「とっつあん、メンゴ、雪でダイヤが乱れちまった！」*
的な状況なのでしょうか。

普通はdetectiveとthief が（なれなれしく）会話する、という状況自体があり得ない話ですので、
解釈は無限にあると思われ、つまらんダジャレを言うキャラクターであった、というような事もあり得ると思います。

その現場に、実際に雪が降り積もっていた想定だったのか、そうでないのか、ぐらいはわかれば
少しは文脈がスッキリするんじゃないでしょうか。

もし、ルパンと銭形の会話だったとすると、ルパンはスマートにふるまってキザなセリフを言うキャラなわけですが、
そのルパンが「雪でダイヤが乱れちまった！」というのはアリでしょうかね。
脚本家の才能にもよるでしょうが、キザにカッコつけて「雪でダイヤが乱れちまった！」というためには、
遅れた本当の理由は、別に、もっとのっぴきならない理由があるけれども、それをルパンは口にださずに、
雪のせいにする、といった背景がなければならないと思うのですよ。本当に雪のために遅れたのを、
「ダイヤが狂う」という言い方だけてカッコつけているのであれば、カッコ悪すぎますよね。
本当はルパンらしくない人助けかなんかをしたので遅れた、といった一ひねりがあるはずですよね。
違いますかね？
そもそもの状況を私が勘違いしているのですかね？
みなさんはどんな状況とお思いでしょうか？
なれなれしくない関係のdetectiveとthiefが会話して、遅れた理由を言うというくだりは、
少なくともthiefによる犯行予告があっていた、という前提が必要ですよね。
これも違いますかね？


----------



## spu001

"Thief"がひとりごちたという状況（私は特別ひとつかふたつの状況を想定してOPの文章を読んでいたわけではないのですが）が考えられます。
リカルド91さんが他に文脈がないとおっしゃっている以上、状況を特定することはほぼ不可能だと思われます。
しかし、読む人が出来る限り多くの状況を想定するとすれば、"detective"と"thief"が馴れ馴れしく会話するという状況はあり得ないとは言い切れないと思います（特に、これがフィクションである場合）。

私が「ダイヤが乱れた」と言う比喩表現が不可解であると考える理由の一つとして、なぜわざわざこの表現を選んだのかという理由があるようには思えないという事があります（その人物が電車オタクであったり、これまでのストーリーの中で”公共移動手段”に注目があたるシーンがあるのではない限り。例えば、Dirty Harryで犯人がバスをハイジャックするシーンがありますが、そのようなシーンがこのストーリーの中にあれば、その前後のシーンで登場人物（犯人以外でも）が「ダイヤが乱れた」という比喩表現を使用するなら意味をなしますよね。）
ですが、それまでのストーリーは交通と関係なくても「赤信号が灯った」という表現が出てくるのはごく自然ですよね。一般的に手垢がつくほどよく使用されている表現だからです。繰り返しになりますが、「ダイヤが乱れた」という比喩表現を使用する（しなくてはならない）機会というのはほとんどないのではないでしょうか。
ソラシドーベルマンさんがおっしゃるように、キザなセリフを言うためにこの表現を使ったということも考えにくいですね。予定が狂ったと言いたいのならこの比喩を使う意味が（上記のような状況を除いて）薄いですから。
そうであるとすれば、そもそも泥棒が犯行の時間の予定を組んでいたという状況を”必ず”前提にしなければなりませんね。
それとは違って、泥棒は予定を組んでいたわけではないけれど、宝石を盗みに来たら探偵に先回りされていて探偵に「遅かったな」と言われ、彼は自分のミスではなく交通手段が遅れただけだと言っている事も考えられます（比喩表現ではないとみなす場合。）

別段理由や特別な状況がないのであれば、日常的に、誰かがある場所に到着して「ダイヤが乱れた」という表現を言ったとき私達はその人が「電車（バス）で来る予定だったが、遅くなった言い訳をしている」とすべてを聞かなくても理解するように、今回の質問の文章についても理解されるのではないでしょうか。

駄洒落と考えられない点については、上記のような特別な状況が揃っていなくてはならない（比喩表現が使われてもっともという状況）からという点と、遅れた理由について話している、ダイヤモンド盗みに来たという事を話しているという事を一度に行う事になるからという点です。後者の場合、盗みに来たものがダイヤだという前提が必要ですが、それは不明のようですね（ダイヤを宝石の代表として言っているのでしょうか。いずれにしても彼のこの表現の使い方は非常に特殊です）。
ダイヤ（グラム）--> ダイヤ(モンド) というダジャレは自然なのでしょうか？それともオヤジギャクのように下手なrhymeで笑わせる類のものでしょうか？その辺りのネイティブの感覚は私には分からないのですが、後者であればその登場人物がどんな人物かにも依存していると思います。

結果的に状況がわからない以上これが気の利いたquipであるということを裏付けることができないため、私は一般的な「ダイヤが乱れる」の用法を理解して「電車（バス）が遅れた」と理解する事が今回の文章を読み解くにあたり最良なのではないかと考えます。

末尾ながら、１０００コメント達成おめでとうございます

Spu


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

detectiveを*探偵*と訳すか、*刑事*と訳すかでも意味が変わってくるものなんですね。
たしかに、探偵なら先回りすることもあり得るような気がします。

「なれなれしい」か「なれなれしくない」かは正しい場合分けではありませんでした。
面識があるか面識がないかについて、場合分けすると、今回の会話は面識がある者同士の会話の場合、でなければ不自然である、と考えます。
佐々木小次郎は「遅いぞ、武蔵！」と決してなれなれしくはないけれども、武蔵と面識があるから、そう言いましたよね。
しかし面識がない泥棒と、刑事か探偵が、事件現場で鉢合わせになって、「遅いぞ」というような意味のことを言って、
それに対して、泥棒が会社の出勤に遅れた時のような「言い訳」をいう、という設定はあり得ないと思います。ただちに確保しようとしたり逃亡しようとしたりすると思うのです。まあ、映画やお芝居であれば、こてこての会話をわざとらしくしますけど、現実の日常ではあり得ないように感じます。
つまり、かなり限定された状況を想定しないと、この会話は不自然な気がします。つまり、そもそも、特別な場合を想定しないと、この会話は一般論的には理解できない、と私は思う次第です。
だから、かなり限定された、フィクションストーリーを考えるのであれば、ダジャレを言うキャラクターだろうが、なんでもアリと思った次第でした。
（これって平行線の堂々巡りになってますよね。解釈の問題は、どこまでがこのフォーラムののscopeで、どこからがbeyond the scope of this forumになるんでしょうかね。）
私はオヤジギャグの世代ですので、ダイアとダイヤのダジャレも（キャラクターのキャラ次第ですが）十分可能性がアリと思ったという次第です。

「1000コメント」には全く気が付きませんでした。ありがとうございます。


----------



## frequency

On a heavy snow day most of us say 雪でダイヤが乱れちまった。 Trains don't go on time.
Without details, I'd assume that the writer intentionally lets him speak this daily, casual speech in the scene of


Riccardo91 said:


> In my case, we're talking about a thief who comes to steal a precious jem with a delay of one minute or something,


as a joking way.
Well, is diamond, the hardest substance in the world, broken by snow easily?

わざとそういうセリフをそのシーンで言わせているんじゃないかな？


----------



## Riccardo91

I'm so sorry that, due to my chronical lack of time, I can't keep up with such a deep discussion. 

It's incredible how well you understood the situation from my few words.

Summing up, if in a context where chatacters say キザなセリフ all the time the sentence can be interpreted generically, I'd go with that interpretation.
Knowing how this kind of series work, if that ダイヤ would really refer to a train or a bus, the director would have shown it at least for some seconds in a scene. If something is not voluntarily left unclear, generally it's shown explicitally somehow.

Thank you very much again!


----------



## spu001

No problem, that discussion between me and SLTD was to highlight the uncertainty -- Plato's Beard blunts Occam's Razor, that is, if you're translating that, ruling out the other possibility might run the risk of mistranslation -- though, as I said above, if it's from manga or something, your interpretation should fit the bill, I wouldn't put my money on it. Plus, though I am indeed on the same page with you and SLTD, I had to play devil's advocate.
The point is: we contributors couldn't confirm without context.

Let me reiterate that some guys MIGHT use the expression in such a way (for instance, out of bravado like JB or Lupin III, etc.)
You concluded that the "original" use of the expression CAN be the case and the common usage is supposed to be required to be explicitly based on context but on the contrary the former COULD be the case and which way you're going you must base it on explicit contexts.
Sorry, it seems that this makes it complicated. All I can assure you is that that use is quite original unlike the cliché "赤信号が灯る."
All in all, you should follow your heart  But I'm dying to help -- though the chances to find explicit contexts are rather small, should you have any other questions in the same work I'll be happy to help 

You're welcome and thank you for the interesting conundrum!
Spu


----------

